# My Motivation



## cg89 (Apr 28, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm stronger than the fucking moon!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 28, 2011)

You wanna make your pictures look better than you do in real life....also make sure you get the picture right before were the stem of your dick starts


----------



## cg89 (Apr 29, 2011)

it motivates me...Dom is going to be hotter than the sand and bigger than the ocean


----------



## Testoman98 (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn that was funny. The way he ate the cereal & put on lotion made me lol. They should put him on jersey shore


----------



## hendryL (Apr 29, 2011)

That was something motivating..


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Doesn't happen often here, but _this_ actually motivated me to laugh. Nice.


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> Damn that was funny. The way he ate the cereal & put on lotion made me lol. They should put him on jersey shore



Thats the way i sleep and prefer to eat my cereal...by force


----------

